# UQM Technologies Introduces 125 kW Propulsion System



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with this Company?
The voltages look different...
Prices?


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Quoted around $20K for one off 100KW system (motor, control, cables).

Madmac


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

UQM was the original motor supplier for the Phoenix SUT/SUV with Altairnano NanoSafe batteries. Phoenix has since switched to an unknown motor supplier for what is supposed to be a more compact and less expensive motor, though I was already impressed with the UQM motor. Except for the price of course


----------

